
After Elio, Primo Next to Offer Equity to Crowd on SE - Grantarvey
https://www.startengine.com/startup/primoconnect
======
Grantarvey
"For over 20 years, David Glickman, CEO of Primo Connect has been a telecom
innovator, serial entrepreneur, visionary of multinational telecom companies,
and, through separate honors in 1998 and 2015, the first individual ever to
lead two separate companies to the #1 of Inc’s fastest growing company 500
list. David has made it his mission to take on the large telecom industries by
creating companies that make connecting to friends and family more accessible
and cheaper for the masses.

Most recently, as CEO of Ultra Mobile -- a nationwide carrier founded in 2011
dedicated to delivering innovative, cost-effective mobile services for people
living in the US who regularly call internationally -- Glickman produced an
increase of more than 100,000% in 2015’s annual revenue."

